# كورس تعليمي للبرايمفيرا 5



## ام نورا (9 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم جميعا اثناء بحثي وجدت هذا الكورس التدريبي على برايمفيرا 5 
ولا اعلم ان كان مطروحا في المنتدى من قبل او لا 
ولكي تعم الفائدة آثرت ان انقله لكم فادعوا لصاحب المجهود وادعوا لنا بظهر الغيب فالدال على الخير كفاعله 
اتمنى التوفيق للجميع 
الرابط هنا وهو عبارة عن ملف مضغوط يحتوي عرض تقديمي وشرح Power point بالاضافة الى PDF
http://www.4shared.com/file/15502229/7dc2fa3c/Primavera_50_Training_Files.html?s=1

انظر الملفات المرفقه ... تم رفع كافة الملفات


----------



## صناعي75 (9 يوليو 2007)

وفقك الله اختي العزيزة لكل خير وجزاك الله خيرا
وان وجدت اي موضوع عن البريمافيرا ادناه بريدي
haidar.hashim***********


----------



## eng_mostafaa (9 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اختنا فى الله وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ورجاء انا احتاج اى دروس فى برمفيرا لانى باخد فيه كورس حاليا ونفسى اوصل لمستوى كويس فيه فياريت الى عنده دروس او كتب فى برميفيرا او ادارة مشروعات يبعتلنا على الموقع ويبعتلى اميل يا ريت واميلى engmostafaa على الهوت ميل


----------



## agaa (10 يوليو 2007)

تم التحميل ملفات ممتازة شكرا لك

تحياتي


----------



## ام نورا (10 يوليو 2007)

اخي الفاضل eng_mostafa 

لقد بدات البحث في هذا المجال هنا واعتمدت مشاركات الاخوة الافاضل للبدايات وخصوصا مشاركات الاستاذ محمود حازم عياد الاكثر من رائعة والذي يقوم حاليا بالتحضير لطرح دروس في برايمفيرا 5
نسأل الله ان يعينه ويأخذ بيده ليكون منهل خير ينفع المسلمين 
وفي هذه المرحلة احاول البحث في منتديات اخرى لجمع كل ما يتعلق بالامر 
فانا ايضا ابحث عن نفس الموضوع واي رابط ممكن اتوفق في الوصول له في هذا المجال 
لن اتردد في رفعه في الملتقى ان شاء الله


----------



## eng_mostafaa (10 يوليو 2007)

الاخت الفاضلة ام نورا جزاك الله خيرا ، وانا فعلا وجدت فى هذا المنتدى خيرا كثيرا وخصوصا من الاخ المهندس محمود حازم عياد جزاه الله خيرا وهو افادنى كثيرا ، وحاليا انا ابحث ايضا وان وجدت اى معلومة او را بط سأرفعه الى الملتقى ان شاء الله ورجاء كل من عنده معلومة فى هذا الامر يرسلها لنا وياحبذا كل من يقوم بعمل مشروع يرسله لنتعلم منه ولنتعلم من اخطائنا ومن ملاحظات الاخوة الافاضل على هذه المشروعات


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (10 يوليو 2007)

شكرا للأخت ام نورا وللأخ الرائع محمود حازم ونحن فعلا نحتاج لمعرفة استخدام بريمافيرا 5 لأنها مختلفة عن 3


----------



## sallam1998 (11 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك نور علي نور وعلما ونفع بك الامة


----------



## fathydraz (11 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على الملف الرائع وجزاك الله خير


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (11 يوليو 2007)

شكرا للك يا ام نورا وربنا يبارك لك في نورا 
وجاري التحميل


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (13 يوليو 2007)

الزميلة أم نورا 
الرابط لا يعمل رجاء تجديدة مع قبول شكرى
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## الأستاذ (13 يوليو 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## عبد الحميد ابراهيم (14 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الربط في الوقت الحاضر لايعمل


----------



## عبدالله رمضان ن (15 يوليو 2007)

من فضلك اعيدي رفع الملف لانة لايعمل


----------



## ام نورا (15 يوليو 2007)

يا جماعة اعتذر على تاخري في الرد و ممتنة جدا عالتشجيع وكلماتكم الطيبة بس انا جديدة في حكاية المنتديات ومعرفش اعادة الرفع والمصطلحات دي حاولت افصل المحصول من البرنامج وارفقه على شكل ملفات مضغوطة بس الموقع بيشترط علية 100 مشاركة ليكون لي الحق في ذلك 
ففهموني ممكن اصلح الموضوع ازاي


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (16 يوليو 2007)

Dear Lady
Thx alot but the link does not work
Please, try to find anther link
Mohamed Hendy


----------



## ام نورا (18 يوليو 2007)

الاخوة الافاضل وجدت الملفات وحاولت رفعها من حاسوبي الشخصي مرارا ولكن لم ينجح الامر واحصل على نتيجة خطأ في الارفاق مع ان الملفات مضغوطة واقل من الحجم المسموح لذا خاطبت السيد ابوصالح واعتقد بانه سيقوم بحل الموضوع واذا كان لاحدكم معرفة بكيفية رفعها للفائدة خصوصا السيد محمود حازم عياد فأنا على استعداد لارسالها الى بريده الشخصي ويتكلف مشكورا بهذه المهمة
وسامحوني على التقصير فهذه حدود قدراتي ومنكم نتعلم ونستفيد


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (19 يوليو 2007)

شكرا" للثقة الغالية 
بريدى هو
hazem1953 at yahoo .com
مع قبول فائق الأحترام محمود حازم عياد


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (19 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكر الاخت ام نورا على المشاركة القيمة .. 

لقد ثم رفع كافة الملفات في الملفات المرفقه في المشاركة الاولى والرئيسية للاخت ام نورا


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (20 يوليو 2007)

الملفات على الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/20286818/52dfd8d5/Primavera_50_Training_Files.html
محمود حازم


----------



## Ibrahim alrabib (21 يوليو 2007)

شكرا للك يا ام نورا وربنا يبارك فيك وفقك الله لكل خير وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ام نورا (22 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا ممتنة جدا للمساعدة وللمرور الطيب


----------



## aleemzaid (22 يوليو 2007)

شكرا الف شكر للمهندسة ام نورا والمهندس محمود حازم الف شكر
مثلما قالو شعراء البادية
فى الليالى القاحلة يبزغ القمر
تحياتى


----------



## عبد الحميد ابراهيم (23 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
انا ممنون للاخ امهندس حازم وللاخت لمهندسة ام نور 
الله نور قلوبكم


----------



## mh702 (12 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## مووداا (15 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وزادكم بسطة في العلم (أمين)


----------



## مووداا (15 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ المهندس محمود أنا مهندس مدني أعمل حالياً بالسعودية ومهتم بإدارة المشاريع وباحضر حالياً لشهادة pmp وحاصل على دبلومة في الهندسة الإدارية من جامعة القاهرة وعندي مجموعة من الملفات الخاصة بادارة المشاريع وأسئلة وأجوبة في اختبارات pmp كيف يمكن لي أن أرفعها على الموقع حتى يتم الأستفادة منها


----------



## مووداا (15 سبتمبر 2007)

بدون ما أتعب المهندس محمود معايا أنا حاولت وتوصلت للطريقة اللي ممكن أرفع بيها الملفات على المنتدى وهذه أول مشاركة لي في أي منتدى على الأطلاق ووجدتها تجربة ممتعة بالفعل 
أما الملفات فهي أسئلة وأجاباتها من هو مهتم بخوض شهادة pmp وانشاء الله العليم لن تكون هذه أخر المشاركات
والlink هو
http://www.4shared.com/dir/3883919/8c75e436/sharing.html


----------



## محمد باسل رضا (15 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك يااختي ام نور على هذا الكورس الرائع وفقك الله مع التقدير العالي


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (15 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ موداا 
بعد التحية 
الرابط لايعمل رجاء تجديد الرابط لأنة واضح أن الملفات التى لديكم مهمة ولدى ملفات أخرى 
ولكن سأطرحها بعد مراجعة الملفات الخاصة بك بعد طرحها وحتى لا يحدث تكرار 000 حيث أنكم 
لكم السبق فى طرح هذة الملفات 00 مع قبول شكرى وتقديرى ،
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## Mr. Data (19 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## engahmedalaa (22 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على المجهود المبذول


----------



## CVLMASTER (23 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (9 ديسمبر 2007)

الملف الرائع للزميلة أم نورا سينتهى فى 31 ديسمبر 2007 واليكم كيفية عمل نسخة مطابقة لهذا الملف مع أمكانية تجديدة بعد تطبيق التمارين بعمل RESTORE
لفتح ملف جديد للأستفادة من ال tarining manual قبل حلول الأول من يناير2008 حيث سينتهى هذا الملف لربط PRIMAVERA أو الوكيل لة والغاءة بعد 31 ديسمبر 2007
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=74747​


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (9 ديسمبر 2007)

ام نورا قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا اثناء بحثي وجدت هذا الكورس التدريبي على برايمفيرا 5
> ولا اعلم ان كان مطروحا في المنتدى من قبل او لا
> ولكي تعم الفائدة آثرت ان انقله لكم فادعوا لصاحب المجهود وادعوا لنا بظهر الغيب فالدال على الخير كفاعله
> اتمنى التوفيق للجميع
> ...


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اولا: جزاكى الله كل خير
ثانيا: ارجو من سيادتكم الافادة حول هذا الرابط لان الموقع يفتح معى و لكن لم اجد اى ملف Download

ارجو الافادة


----------



## باحث مبتدىء (9 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج
ارجو ارسال اى شىء يتعلق بالهندسة الادارية والتخطيط
الميل بتاعى هو
heshamnt***********

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (9 ديسمبر 2007)

المهندس / أحمد الطيب 
الكورس ستجد رابطة فى مكتية أدارة المشاريع فى القسم الخاص ببرامج تتعلق بأدارة المشروعات هام جدا" أن تحصل على هذا الملف حيث أن رابطة سينتهى 1 يناير 2008 وقم بعمل الملف البديل كما فى الخطوات المرفقة أعلاة مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (9 ديسمبر 2007)

الرابط الخاص بالكورس + كيفية عمل ملف مشابهة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=72321


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (10 ديسمبر 2007)

أخى المهندس القدير أحمد الطيب 
الملف الخاص بأم نورا يحوى ملفات منها عدد 3 ملفات pdf ملف لكورس رقم 102 وملف لكورس رقم 106 وملف ثالث يشرح كيفية عمل تحميل لل database بالتفصيل الممل وبعد ذلك تستطيع فتح ملفاتى لعمل نسخة من التمارين قبل 1 يناير 2008 وأى أستفسار أنا تحت أمرك


----------



## nabel (1 فبراير 2008)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (3 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## omari098 (5 فبراير 2008)

الاخت ام نورا
جزاك الله خيرا و جعله ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابودانه 2006 (5 فبراير 2008)

الأخت\ام نورا والأخ\محمود حازم عياد

انا الآن شفت الموضوع ولااعلم كيف استطيع الحصول على هذه الملفات
هل من الممكن أن أحصل على المساعده

دمتم بود


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (9 فبراير 2008)

الأخ أبو دانة 
أرجو أن تقوم بزيارة المكتبة ستجد المشاركة الخاصة بأم نورا وقد ألحقت بها ملف حديث يشرح كيف يمكن الأستفادة من Training Manual
اليك عزيزى أبو دانة الرابط على آخر ملف يوضح طريقة الأستفادة من ال TRAINING MANUAL
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t77753.html


----------



## مكتشف (9 فبراير 2008)

محاولة جيده والمثابرة على التعليم أكثر من جيد
أتمنى لكم التوفيق 
والاستمرار عن الجديد والمفيد دائماً


----------



## سيد طه محمد (15 فبراير 2008)

ألف شكر يا بشمهندسة


----------



## sh sh (13 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكى الله خيرا


----------



## ataa sheko (7 مايو 2010)

جزاء الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (10 مايو 2010)

بارك الله لك و لوالديك


----------



## كبلو ابراهيم (9 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس تعدين سودانى (12 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## struct.eng (18 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------

